# Wanting to train horses



## karens1039 (Mar 26, 2018)

I would check into volunteering at a local horse rescue.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

karens1039 said:


> I would check into volunteering at a local horse rescue.


Yes! This!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

McDLT said:


> Hello all!! Not knowing where to start or how to get back into training horses after a long brake of 25 years, I thought I would start here!! I had horses when I was in Highschool and in my early twenties and attended schooling shows in English riding disciplines. I have a passion and the patience and time for training horses and am in my 50s now. I live in Columbia MO. I am very rusty and need to acclimate myself to horses again. Where do I begin? I am willing to volunteer my time, *I just need someone to help me learn the proper training techniques.* My end goal is to rehabilitate horses and to solve problem behavior. I know there is a long road ahead of me and I have tons and tons to learn but how and where do I start? Anyone’s suggestions would help! Thank you all in advance!



Starting asking around and find *good* trainers in your area. Then ask if they take apprentices. 



All the "great" trainers started off by learning from someone else, hands on. If you really want to work with problem horses and need to learn how to do it, start learning from a trainer who has been there and done that.


I would NOT advise you volunteer at a rescue, since you say that you do not yet have the skills to train problem horses. Rescues don't always have trainers on site.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I suggest you can find a local trainer with a good reputation that you could work with or that will let you watch them work horses. I would also attend colt starting/training clinics that may be within driving distance of your area. I have been training for over 30 years and still attend clinics whenever possible. There is always something you can pick up even if it’s what not to do. 

Along with this I would be riding as many different horses as I could and ride as much as possible. Being a confident rider that is relaxed on green horses is very important.

Best of luck


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't want to discourage you, but it sounds like you're putting the cart before the horse. The first thing you should do is start riding again, and start spending a lot of time around horses. Horse training requires years of experience. Before you can fix problem horses, you need to spend a lot of time with horses that don't have problems, then gradually work your way to horses that are a little more difficult, then horses with minor issues, etc. 

The thing about horses with issues is that they're very individual. A training technique that works with a fearful horse will not necessarily work with an aggressive horse, etc. You have to get really good at reading horse behavior and body language to know how to plan your next move, that's why most trainers have known hundreds of horses, and can read those cues. 

That said, there are online courses that most anyone can do as long as you have access to horses. I did Liberty Training and Groundwork training with Karine Vandenborre. These techniques will work on most horses (but best to attempt it on a relatively safe horse to start), and teaches a lot about communicating (that includes interpreting body language and expressing yourself in a way that a horse understands). It might be a fun way to start experimenting with some training methods while you re-familiarize yourself with the horse world.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I think the going to clinic idea is a good one. I still think volunteering at a rescue is a good idea. But to be clear, in my mind you wouldn't be volunteering to train their horses, just volunteering to do general work like feeding, mucking, maybe hand walking when they approve it. Just stuff so you can get back into the swing of being around horses. Do spend a lot of time observing them while you're working.

Obviously working as an apprentice to a trainer would give you a lot of great experience, but I wonder how many trainers would take on someone at your current level of experience, even for free. No offense. I would think you'd be better off starting at the rescue facility with basic tasks, because (I would think) they would be happy to have the help. Maybe try to find one that does have a trainer on site, and then after you've proven yourself by doing grunt work for a few weeks / months you could ask to work with the trainer.


----------



## McDLT (Jan 7, 2019)

I really appreciate the time you have taken to reply! Thank you so much! I will look for a good trainer as I’m sure there are some around. I pray someone will take me on!! Again, thank you so much!


----------



## McDLT (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you so much for taking your time to reply! You have given me some great ideas! It really helps hearing from someone who has been training for so long. Someone who has been there and don’t that so to speak. I just pray someone will take me on as I am not a spring chicken anymore! Thank you again!!


----------



## McDLT (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you for your reply as well!! I am very appreciative!! I do understand all that you have shared. There is a lot of wisdom in your detailed reply. I have had dogs all my life and have a bit of a natural “way” with animals and I very much understand the complexity’s of individual animals of any breed. The animals read us much faster than we read them don’t they. . I do need A LOT of time around the horses for sure!! I am blessed by all of the reply’s I have received!! Thank you so very much for your help!!


----------



## McDLT (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you again for your thoughtfulness in your reply!! I am also concerned about the age thing as I am no longer a spring chicken! LOL! There is no offense taken!  The closest rescue is one hour and forty minutes away from my house unfortunately. If I am meant to work with horses, God will provide a way. I really appreciate the time you have taken to try to help me! Thank you again!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

karens1039 said:


> I would check into volunteering at a local horse rescue.


I like this idea for getting back into horses and re-learning the feed and care aspects along with getting some hands on time but not for training techniques. I have found over the years that many of these horse rescues are people who have really good intentions but maybe not as much experience with the actual training aspect of it. You would have to be able to figure out if they know their stuff or not. The rescue part though - Definitely a good idea to volunteer.

As others have said, I would find a trainer to shadow. But even before that - find a decent stables and take some beginner lessons again. Get yourself back into the groove... 

Then watch some of the "big name" trainers for ground stuff. Don't drink any koolaide but watch John and Josh Lyons, watch Monty Roberts, Pat Parrelli, and Clint Anderson. But when it comes to putting it into practice - wait until you have been handling the horses and feel like you have your confidence. And obviosly - find a good trainer to work with.

Good luck!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you have a local therapeutic riding program? Ours has a resident “trainer”, and the volunteers(if qualified) get to ride as tune ups on off days, or off season.


----------

